# Trench Watch......Broken Hairspring



## watchbreaker (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi I am new to the forum and some what new to the hobby that is watch collecting.

It is with great regret that I open with my first post with a broken watch and something of a sob story to boot.

This particular watch belonged to my Grandfather and has since been held by my father for 40 years. After a week of it being handed to me I've broken it, I attempted to clean the watch myself with compressed air........the final result a broken hair spring. For 40 years this watch has been a great time keeper. My father would run the watch only once every year, There was never a problem with it.

All I need do is mention two words, "broken hairspring" and none of the local watch repair people don't even want to go as far as even taking a look at the watch.

My first question to the forum is can this watch be repaired and my second question is there anyone in the UK who has a less than 15 month turn around who can do the job?

Thank you for your help.

Kind regards,

Steve.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

is roy (our host) doing repairs theses days? if not i would recommend steve at "ryte time" - easily googled...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Also get your credit card ready as you might get a nasty surprise :swoon:

Hairsprings are not easily changed, they have to be pienned to the collet which goes round the balance, then a fairly complex process over the exact amount of length for the 18,000 beats per hour depending on weight and inertia of the balance using one of these......










The balance below swings at exactly the correct rate for 18,000 bph, and you adjust the hairspring length to get them both to match, the lever at the bottom swings the top pillar and the balance inside and when correct they should both swing in the same arc, i did one on a pocket watch, took me 4 hours to get right and then to fit.....

Just to let you know it's not a 5 min job...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Is the hairspring actually broken or just displaced? In any case your watch should be dismantled and serviced for best results. DIY is not recommended for watch repairs, especially on something with sentimental value.

Mike


----------



## watchbreaker (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for your replies gentlemen. Your help is very much appreciated.

The hairspring break has occurred at 11 o'clock in my photograph.

I realise that I will need to see a watchmaker to get this repaired. Also chances are I will never locate a like movement for a watch sold as new in 1915. Assuming I have not damaged the staff what would be a fair price to pay for a hairspring replacement?

Harry has frightened me into thinking we are talking about work worth hundreds of pounds!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

i love the name - look for ryte time on google, you'll get a quote via email if you send through some photos (front and back) and a bit of detail of the watch


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tixntox said:


> Is the hairspring actually broken or just displaced?


+1

Unusual for a hairspring to get broken; very usual for a hairspring to get bent etc. You say it is broken at the 11 oclock position in the photo, but this is under the balance c0ck, so we can't see the break I assume.


----------



## watchbreaker (Dec 23, 2010)

That is correct. The break has occured under the balancecock and is not visable in my picture. The section of the spring that is broken is visable and is sticking out.

I could take another picture showing the break but I'm worried about causing more damage. Perhaps the original spring could be re-used but I am no expert?

I will contact Ryte Time in early January and let you know what happened. I've got another watch I need you all to look at.


----------

